

Marvel sends C&D to TechCrunch - demands TechCrunch/CrunchGear Iron Man Screening Shut Down - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/29/oh-my-god/

======
apgwoz
I'm going to get downmodded, but what is this? Did Hacker News become
TechCrunch's official RSS feed?

~~~
JayNeely
Andrew, I think Mark posted this because he knows that so much of the Hacker
News community is San Francisco-based and/or Iron Man fans.

You've been around HN way longer than I have, so I'm sure you're comment is
made from displeasure at a declining quality of submissions. But that's best
addressed by submitting more quality content yourself, discussing how to
improve submissions in general with other HN members (#startups on
irc.freenode.net is awesome), and simply not up-voting submissions you don't
like.

So much of TechCrunch is crap that I don't subscribe to their own RSS feed;
I'd rather see the good content, interesting news, and occasionally news-
worthy righteous outrage it produces come through a smart filter like Hacker
News.

~~~
apgwoz
> Hacker News community is San Francisco-based and/or Iron Man fans.

I understand your position. My only concern is that every time I look, there's
a new TechCrunch article on either the New page or the Homepage. You can't
tell me that these are all news-worthy, and if they are, TechCrunch should
provide a "these stories are not crap" feed that individuals in the Hacker
News community can subscribe too.

I don't wanna bring up "the golden days" of reddit, but I'm going to anyway.
There was a time when everyone XKCD comic was posted to reddit mostly for
karma. I feel as though someone discovered TechCrunch as an "instakarma
lottery game," and scratches it off every now and then.

Perhaps I shouldn't have complained, (I don't like complainers either) but my
point was made when 3 TechCrunch articles appeared on the "New" page. The fact
that I choose to complain in the IronMan had nothing to do with the fact that
it was about IronMan (I can't wait to see it), but more the fact that it was
the last one of the 3 submitted.

EDIT: as of this posting there are 4 articles on the "New" page.

~~~
rms
There is no way or reason to stop Techcrunch articles from appearing on the
new page. They cover news particularly relevant to this audience.

~~~
apgwoz
> There is no way or reason to stop Techcrunch articles from appearing on the
> new page.

Well, of course there's a way.

As far as reasons go, you're right. Most of them are on topic. But my guess is
that if I submitted the on topic Slashdot posts, I'd get flamed, because there
would be lots of them, and people would say the same things I've said. I'm
done with any more discussion.

------
markbao
snip:

Update 2: Just for the record, we began the whole process by calling the group
sales phone number on the official Iron Man movie site, and _worked directly
with Paramount on the screening_.

